# Moving to spain early 2012



## duc748r (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi all,

My name is Grant and new to the forum so just wanted to say hello and mention a bit about why I am on here.

I am currently living in Scotland and my girlfriend lives in Nottingham. I work abroad on a 28 day on 28 day off basis and we are looking to move out to Spain early in 2012. 

I am just really looking for any help/info/guidance on areas to live etc. It is quite important for me to stay within a reasonnable distance of a airport with travelling to/from work every month. We are a young couple in our mid 20's and it will be important chosing the right area as my girlfriend is obviously going to be living on her own for a month at a time. Currently none of us speak spanish however we are going to to be learning as best as we can, I work in Brazil which is portugese speaking and its amazing how much you can learn with a open mind and a little bit of effort. We would like to live in a reasonably quiet area but be within a short of walk of bar's, restraunts etc. My girlfriend has said that she may try and find some work while out there (I dont particulary want her too) so any info on working etc would be great also.

I was thinking along the lines of out lying areas and towns of Marbella so any input from people in these areas would be great.

Cheers

Grant


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

duc748r said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Grant and new to the forum so just wanted to say hello and mention a bit about why I am on here.
> 
> ...


Hi Grant!

Looks like we are wanting exactly the same thing! We are going out in December to look at a few places so can let you know how we get on. We both work from home but if your g/f will be on our own then should tell her to get in touch with us as would be happy to meet up with her when we all move out there and keep her company especially when you are away, just even to start off with until we both find out feet if you get me.

What does she work as just now? Do either of you have facebook as Email me it and I will add you both, would be good to keep in touch as like yourselves we don't know spanish either, and are starting a fresh really.

Keep in touch


----------



## duc748r (Oct 19, 2011)

Claire11 said:


> Hi Grant!
> 
> Looks like we are wanting exactly the same thing! We are going out in December to look at a few places so can let you know how we get on. We both work from home but if your g/f will be on our own then should tell her to get in touch with us as would be happy to meet up with her when we all move out there and keep her company especially when you are away, just even to start off with until we both find out feet if you get me.
> 
> ...



Hey Claire,

Well if by the same thing you mean warm weather and away from Scottish winters (not that our summers are great haha) then yes for sure  Yeh that would be good if you let us no how you get on, as I say I think we are going to head out in January for a week then more than likely head back out end of Feb beginning of March for about 2 weeks, again to look around and hopefully get some place then, im sure between 4 of us we are sure to find someplace decent haha. 

Currently she is working as a Accounts Payable Assistant for EON so not even sure what kind of work would be available and then obviously to start with there is the language barrier. Yeh ill drop you a email and you could add us both, im sure she will be delighted to have someone to speak to about it all. Looking forward to the whole experience and laid back way of life, and i suppose the weather might help also, as for learning the language well that could take a while haha


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

duc748r said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Grant and new to the forum so just wanted to say hello and mention a bit about why I am on here.
> 
> ...


Hi Grant,

I'm guessing that you work in the oil industry or similar, and indeed, there are many people living here on the Costa del Sol who work and live on a commuting basis. Malaga airport is a good airport to commute out of, and Marbella is certainly within a comfortable distance of there and also Gibraltar airport. 

With regard to your comments of not wanting your partner to work, I'd just like to put a small word of caution in here. She is young and at the stage in life where careers are often forged, or at least experience got under belts so to speak. Whilst it might sound appealing to be a 'lady of leisure', both of you would be well advised to consider the impact this may have on her future choices in life. Finding work here is hard... some say it is virtually impossible.. and therefore a move here is likely to mean no work. However, it might be possible for her to gain other skills and experiences through voluntary work. 

Good luck with your research, and I hope you find a solution that suits you both


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Apart from the fact that it will be incredibly difficult for her to find work, why on earth don't you want her to??


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

lynn said:


> Hi Grant,
> 
> I'm guessing that you work in the oil industry or similar, and indeed, there are many people living here on the Costa del Sol who work and live on a commuting basis. Malaga airport is a good airport to commute out of, and Marbella is certainly within a comfortable distance of there and also Gibraltar airport.
> 
> ...


In addition, I think you will find that one or both of you will need to be contributing to the Spanish SocSec to gain access to Spanish Healthcare - the Spanish system is contributions based not residence based as in the UK. The contributions will also build towards a Pension in Spain.

Forgot to mention - don't think that you can use your EHIC to cover you other than as a visitor and for emergencies only (which is its proper use). Once you reside here you cannot use an EHIC and in some areas they are being refused (Valencia for one) because the Spanish authorities are not getting reimbursed.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> In addition, I think you will find that one or both of you will need to be contributing to the Spanish SocSec to gain access to Spanish Healthcare - the Spanish system is contributions based not residence based as in the UK. The contributions will also build towards a Pension in Spain.



..... Altho if one is continuously paying NI in the UK and they are married, there is the reciprocal agreement between Spain and the UK which covers you!! Thats how it was for us when OH was commuting and the children and I lived in Spain 

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> In addition, I think you will find that one or both of you will need to be contributing to the Spanish SocSec to gain access to Spanish Healthcare - the Spanish system is contributions based not residence based as in the UK. The contributions will also build towards a Pension in Spain.


I suspect this won't be an issue baldilocks... most people I know who do the commuting thing have private medical insurance, often paid for by their employer.
Or, if paying NI you can get reciprocal healthcare cover from HMRC


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> ..... Altho if one is continuously paying NI in the UK and they are married, there is the reciprocal agreement between Spain and the UK which covers you!! Thats how it was for us when OH was commuting and the children and I lived in Spain
> 
> Jo xxx


Beat me to it Jo!

... and they don't need to be married, just living together.....


----------



## duc748r (Oct 19, 2011)

lynn said:


> Hi Grant,
> 
> I'm guessing that you work in the oil industry or similar, and indeed, there are many people living here on the Costa del Sol who work and live on a commuting basis. Malaga airport is a good airport to commute out of, and Marbella is certainly within a comfortable distance of there and also Gibraltar airport.
> 
> ...


Hi There,

Yeh I work in the oil industry so will be commuting once a month. It is good to no that with being in/around Marbella I will have 2 decent airprots within reasonable commute, it certainly makes a difference having the choice of more than 1 airport especially when trying to get home from work if flights have been delayed etc.

Yeh the work for my partner situation was a worry of mine. It's not so much that I don't want her to work as that is entirely her decision but I dont want her feeling pressured like she has to get a job, obviously the language barrier may prove difficult to begin with also. I never even thought about voluntary work to be perfectly honest but as you point out it would be a way of gaining other skills and experience, hopefully help out learning the local dialect and of course help integrate into a community well. This will obviously entirely be here decision but im sure she will do something. To be honest its not as if the UK is in a great situation right now with respects to getting a job either

Thanks for all the help and advice its greatly received


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Beat me to it Jo!
> 
> ... and they don't need to be married, just living together.....


I didnt know that lol!!! So if one is commuting and needing to be in the UK for more than 182 days a year, are they living together????

Jo xxx


----------



## duc748r (Oct 19, 2011)

lynn said:


> I suspect this won't be an issue baldilocks... most people I know who do the commuting thing have private medical insurance, often paid for by their employer.
> Or, if paying NI you can get reciprocal healthcare cover from HMRC




Yeh I am pleased to admit that this shouldn't be any problem as I do have private medical care through my employers, I would just need to notify them of my change of address which would be ok as a lot of people within the company cureently reside in spain


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> I didnt know that lol!!! So if one is commuting and needing to be in the UK for more than 182 days a year, are they living together????
> 
> Jo xxx


hahahaha!

point would be that one is a dependant of the other... although getting dependants recognised by the INSS aint easy (don't get me started on that old chestnut)

anyway, Grant has confirmed that he's in the oil industry, so I'd guess that it's private medical insurance for them


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Grant,

When are you going out in January? We have decided to go out then instead now for 10 nights and hopefully be able to secure somewhere....can't wait!

Somebody from Aberdeen managed to get a job in a local bar and that is what she does...so I'm sure she could get something even 1 day a week.

Claire
x


----------



## duc748r (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi Claire,

I think its the 2nd or 3rd of Jan we'll be looking to head out for a week (cant remember flights were a bit limited) What areas have you been looking in? I was looking at a area called nerja, its up the coast slightly from malaga and about a hour or so from marbella. It is right on the coast and ticks a lot of box's i think so def would like to have a look there and it looks as if you get a lot for your money.

Yeh im sure she will pick something up, looking into doing a distant learning thing in accounts as well so that will keep her occupied 

Grant x


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi

Cool well we can get 10nights self catering including car hire from glasgow to Malaga for £601 which is decent! 

Not sure been looking at estepona, fuengiroli but all a wee bit pricey, but going to see what's there and round about. What you found out about the place your going to see? 

We are going out 5/6th jan I think...nothing booked yet.

Claire
X


----------



## duc748r (Oct 19, 2011)

Claire11 said:


> Hi
> 
> Cool well we can get 10nights self catering including car hire from glasgow to Malaga for £601 which is decent!
> 
> ...



That is a good price eh, where was that through and where was it staying about? I had only looked at flights and hotel seprate, we were going to be about £150 flying from nottingham and hotel for the week was coming in cheap as well (cant quite remember the price)

Yeh I had been looking at fuengiroli as well but as you say quite pricey, have a look at Nerja, Costa del Sol, Andalucia, Spain which is quite informative. Just trying to fing out more info, was on a weather site last night, this past year Nerja had 6 days of rain in January and average highs of 17, i could handle that haha.

We haven't booked yet either im due home on Thursday so dare we will get it organised over the next few weeks


----------



## duc748r (Oct 19, 2011)

Nerja Weather - climate in Nerja, Costa del Sol, Spain 

thats the weather site i was looking at last night also


----------



## Claire11 (Oct 17, 2011)

duc748r said:


> That is a good price eh, where was that through and where was it staying about? I had only looked at flights and hotel seprate, we were going to be about £150 flying from nottingham and hotel for the week was coming in cheap as well (cant quite remember the price)
> 
> Yeh I had been looking at fuengiroli as well but as you say quite pricey, have a look at Nerja, Costa del Sol, Andalucia, Spain which is quite informative. Just trying to fing out more info, was on a weather site last night, this past year Nerja had 6 days of rain in January and average highs of 17, i could handle that haha.
> 
> We haven't booked yet either im due home on Thursday so dare we will get it organised over the next few weeks


Hi, it was through Thomas Cook and staying in Marbella I think....can't remember but nothing is booked yet. At the moment the only thing stopping us is our car! We took it out on finance and only 1 year in will be a year and a half in by March but it's a 4 year contract so got to be 2 years before we can hand the car back...unless they buy it off us! I will not be happy if a car is the only thing keeping us here! This country has you with everything as can't even keep it and drive to Spain as they charge you for going over the mileage!!!!! 

Will look into Nerja as looks really nice, will see what there is proeprty wise as well.

Claire


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

duc748r said:


> Nerja Weather - climate in Nerja, Costa del Sol, Spain
> 
> thats the weather site i was looking at last night also


Apparently its tipping it down this morning there, as it is throughout the whole of the costa del sol lol!!!!!http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/92646-rain.html

Dont be fooled into thinking that its warm all year round. That was my first mistake - believing that Spain was warm, even in the winter. Rainfall and high winds are the norm. the houses arent designed for the cold, central heating is rare, as are carpets, insulation, damp courses.... I was quite shocked to be scraping ice off my windscreen in my first winter there

Jo xxx


----------



## duc748r (Oct 19, 2011)

jojo said:


> Apparently its tipping it down this morning there, as it is throughout the whole of the costa del sol lol!!!!!http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/92646-rain.html
> 
> Dont be fooled into thinking that its warm all year round. That was my first mistake - believing that Spain was warm, even in the winter. Rainfall and high winds are the norm. the houses arent designed for the cold, central heating is rare, as are carpets, insulation, damp courses.... I was quite shocked to be scraping ice off my windscreen in my first winter there
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo,

Well i suppose it all what you deem as warm, we were down at -21 last winter for a considerable period of time, the river tay which is just down from my house which is right off the north sea and just in from the mouth was freezing over with big ice bergs floating about  haha

Thanks for the heads up tho, we are heading out in January so should get a feel what its like in the middle of winter, im sure the summers will more than make upfor it  thanks for the advice tho 

Grant xx


----------



## Classified (May 9, 2010)

duc748r said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Well i suppose it all what you deem as warm, we were down at -21 last winter for a considerable period of time, the river tay which is just down from my house which is right off the north sea and just in from the mouth was freezing over with big ice bergs floating about  haha
> 
> ...


 Hi, Don't rule out park homes on parks around the coast or inland, i live in one and its very cosy in the winter with central heating etc.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

duc748r said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> Well i suppose it all what you deem as warm, we were down at -21 last winter for a considerable period of time, the river tay which is just down from my house which is right off the north sea and just in from the mouth was freezing over with big ice bergs floating about  haha
> 
> ...


The difference between Spain and the UK are the houses and the way of life. The UK is geared up for the cold, central heating, carpets, insulation, damp courses etc. so in the middle of winter, you can close your doors and cosy up. So altho it is colder, its easier to get warm. Spanish houses, in general arent like that. They tend to be more like the houses in the UK were 50 years ago. One room kept warm, drafty windows and doors and of course all those lovely cold tiles! In fact when the sun shines in the winter, its warmer outside and I used to go and sit outside in the sun to warm up, before bracing myself to go back indoors! The summers do make up for it, altho they can be too hot!!! (No pleasing me!!!)

Seriously tho, I was surprised how cold I found it during my first winter and I've been known on the forum for moaning about the cold - being cold is one of my pet hates

jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> The difference between Spain and the UK are the houses and the way of life. The UK is geared up for the cold, central heating, carpets, insulation, damp courses etc. so in the middle of winter, you can close your doors and cosy up. So altho it is colder, its easier to get warm. Spanish houses, in general arent like that. They tend to be more like the houses in the UK were 50 years ago. One room kept warm, drafty windows and doors and of course all those lovely cold tiles! In fact when the sun shines in the winter, its warmer outside and I used to go and sit outside in the sun to warm up, before bracing myself to go back indoors! The summers do make up for it, altho they can be too hot!!! (No pleasing me!!!)
> 
> Seriously tho, I was surprised how cold I found it during my first winter and I've been known on the forum for moaning about the cold - being cold is one of my pet hates
> 
> jo xxx


you're right jojo

I have never felt as cold indoors in the winter in the UK as I have here - & that's even living in a modern centrally heated place, too

the tiles make it hard to keep the place warm - or even get it as warm as a UK house - & if you do have central heating, the cost of the electricity makes it prohibitive

my dad's house in the UK was kept at 27º  & his bills were way lower than ours here, just trying to reach a temp of 20-21º

I have never sat wrapped in blankets all day - or at least in the evening - in the UK, but it's what everyone I know here does


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We arrived in Spain on the 3rd December three years ago, having driven from icy, snow-covered Prague through snow-covered Germany through chilly France through the snowy Sierra Nevada eventually arriving in sunny Andalucia...
We stayed at my son's house on 'front-line beach' until we found our own place and I have never been so cold and damp in my life...
The 'central heating' consisted of two radiators which gave out a feeble heat. We too sat with blankets around our laps and shoulders in the evenings.
The house we live in now is spacious but oddly given the amount of marble everywhere not that cold in winter. We don't need air-con in summer either.
Our house just outside Prague was also quite spacious but was so well-insulated that even in temperatures of minus twenty and below we didn't need to heat that much.
I think it comes as quite a shock to realise just how cold and damp it can be at times in Sunny Spain...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I bought a lovely heated throw from Tesco at a cost of 11 pounds sterling for my winter in Spain, I have taken it with me to Cairo lol.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We moved here just ahead of Mary at beginning of November 2008. After loading the van for the first trip in pouring rain (it started as we were collecting it from the rental company) then driving all the way down to Ciudad Real in pouring rain, then after we arrived at an unheated house (what is this thing people keep talking about - central heating?) unloading (at least it was dry) then back to UK for a second load. 

That first winter here I got frost-bite in my toes (last tlme was in 1962/3 snowed boxing day and never cleared until march 13th!). Then the following winter it rained almost continuously for several months and the water was just coming through the walls. Sunny Spain? - that is only in the summer when it can get to 40+° and you begin to wonder whether you made the right choice....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> We moved here just ahead of Mary at beginning of November 2008. After loading the van for the first trip in pouring rain (it started as we were collecting it from the rental company) then driving all the way down to Ciudad Real in pouring rain, then after we arrived at an unheated house (what is this thing people keep talking about - central heating?) unloading (at least it was dry) then back to UK for a second load.
> 
> That first winter here I got frost-bite in my toes (last tlme was in 1962/3 snowed boxing day and never cleared until march 13th!). Then the following winter it rained almost continuously for several months and the water was just coming through the walls. Sunny Spain? - that is only in the summer when it can get to 40+° and you begin to wonder whether you made the right choice....


same here

we arrived at the beginning of November 2003 - gave my parents my tumble drier, because of course we wouldn't need that in 'sunny spain' 


it seemed to rain constantly for the first month at least & within a week we had bought another tumble drier 

my then 4 & 7 year olds wondered what on earth we were doing here - at least in Florida when it rained it was a short downpour and that was that - not day upon day of heavy rain

of course they were too young to really remember just how cold & wet it gets in the UK - & at least the sun comes out in between the rain here


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> We moved here just ahead of Mary at beginning of November 2008. After loading the van for the first trip in pouring rain (it started as we were collecting it from the rental company) then driving all the way down to Ciudad Real in pouring rain, then after we arrived at an unheated house (what is this thing people keep talking about - central heating?) unloading (at least it was dry) then back to UK for a second load.
> 
> That first winter here I got frost-bite in my toes (last tlme was in 1962/3 snowed boxing day and never cleared until march 13th!). Then the following winter it rained almost continuously for several months and the water was just coming through the walls. Sunny Spain? - that is only in the summer when it can get to 40+° and you begin to wonder whether you made the right choice....


Heck, lets not be too negative lol!!!! But I have to agree the winter of 2009/10 was horrendous. We were flooded in the house for several days at a time, the electricity kept failing, I ran out of gas bottles for the fire, my dog died cos I couldnt get out to get to the vets, husband had trouble commuting cos of snow his end, rain mine and an ash cloud somewhere in the middle.......... Not a good winter. The summer made up for it, altho my son then went and tore his ligament I and broke my leg!

Phew, moan over!! I think the key is to be prepared, dont listen to those who have a vested interest telling you that Spanish winters are lovely and mild - RUBBISH! Be prepared for the worst and you'll be fine. Amidst all the wind and rain, there are some lovely days too, in fact those days are almost better than the summer cos the heat is just right and its certainly better than the drizzly, all year gloom in the UK!

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> Heck, lets not be too negative lol!!!! But I have to agree the winter of 2009/10 was horrendous. We were flooded in the house for several days at a time, the electricity kept failing, I ran out of gas bottles for the fire, my dog died cos I couldnt get out to get to the vets, husband had trouble commuting cos of snow his end, rain mine and an ash cloud somewhere in the middle.......... Not a good winter. The summer made up for it, altho my son then went to his ligament I and broke my leg!
> 
> Phew, moan over!! I think the key is to be prepared, dont listen to those who have a vested interest telling you that Spanish winters are lovely and mild - RUBBISH! Be prepared for the worst and you'll be fine. Amidst all the wind and rain, there are some lovely days too, in fact those days are almost better than the summer cos the heat is just right and its certainly better than the drizzly, all year gloom in the UK!
> 
> Jo xxx


I merely tried to make the point that, even with lots of research, one can't always get everything right because the unpredictability of the weather can always catch you out.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I always remember an estate agent (looking for business I guess) coming onto the forum and posting this around about January 2009, while we were in the midst of high winds and torrential rain and floods, thinking what is this guy on lol!!!




> The forecast for Garrucha Almeria is [day/night] Today 16/7 degrees, Thurs 14/9 Fri 14/12 Sat 13/8 and Sun 19/8 plus sunny most days
> This is typical for this time of year and it will gradually get warmer as we move into Feb
> So you have two chilly months but mainly with sun and the rest of the year is in general warm/hot
> Most expats , who get through the initial settling in stage which is the majority, find the climate great....in a way the couple of sunny but chilly months is a bit of a rest from the heat!!!
> And just love it in Spain


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I always remember an estate agent (looking for business I guess) coming onto the forum and posting this around about January 2009, while we were in the midst of high winds and torrential rain and floods, thinking what is this guy on lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clearly not an estate agent who actually lives here...............


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> clearly not an estate agent who actually lives here...............


or one who speaks the estagentine dialect of Spanish which is very similar in tone and inflexion as the similar dialect of English (you know, the one that includes _bijou_, _turn of the century_, _period_, etc. to mean 'tiny', 'old' and 'run-down')!


----------



## kimhunter (Oct 26, 2011)

i live in the costa blanka area which has the places like..benidorm, altea, alfas del pi, albir and many more i would say have a look at albir as everyone mostly speak english there ,they have very good schools as my son started off in the albir school he was flaunt with in 6 months speaking spanish "which helps me a great deal" they also have a great selection of shops i live in the next town down called altea which has great shops to there are markets dotted all over and most of the people are very friendly theres lots of cafes and bars if you like benidorm but wouldnt like to live there, ther is a bus that goes to all the places i have mentioned and more,thay are every 15 mins and go on till late , if you want have a search in google for the ablir area or other areas
hope this has helped...
i wuold post a url for you to have a look at but i cant at the moment

kim


----------



## CroptopMartin (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi
I was browsing for something else and came across your post. 
My partner and I (plus our Westies) are planning to move to somewhere around La Cala de Mijas in February 2012. 

My partner is going into business with a guy from Essex who has been in Estate Agency business over here for several years. But the bolt on my partner is going with him is car hire, short term and long term. 

The main reason for writing however is that it is often easier making a move when someone else is doing the same thing. 
We have friends, two separate couples, who have moved out here. One pair have been here 20years the other pair about 7years. ******************

I need to learn the language, though I can cope not speaking any Spanish I think it is better to learn some, make the effort to blend in, be able to ask for stuff when shopping; go to Spanish Opticians or hospitals; buy a vehicle and get insurance for it etc.


----------

